# Golden in Allen County SPCA, Ft Wayne IN



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

This was sent to me to cross-post from the Newf forum.

Ummm...they have him listed as a 6 month old Golden/Newf mix. :doh:

Not a chance. Looks like pure Golden to me. If he's mixed with anything...it isn't a Newf. Can anyone help him??

I don't know if this is a kill shelter or not.

His name is Fogel:

Fogel is a well-behaved 6-month-old Golden Retriever/Newfoundland mix. He is going to be over 100 pounds when full grown, so he needs a fenced yard. He loves people of all ages. 













Allen County SPCA
Fort Wayne, IN
260-744-0454
[email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13364834


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

oh he is a handsome. I hope he gets rescued soon.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I wonder where the heck they got newfoundland from?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Ya got me. That's just so NOT a Newf. And is such a handsome Golden.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

He is SOOOO Golden!! What a very Handsome boy. I hope someone adopts him soon!:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll send this to my co-worker. Her family has a place in Ft Wayne. I don't know if it will help or not, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping up hoping someone can help this boy.

Thanks Kimm.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Bumping up hoping someone can help this boy.
> 
> Thanks Kimm.


She sent it to her family members. I was there when she did it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

WOW!!

I POSTED this good looking baby on the Labrador Retriever Forum,too!

Can't hurt!!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks you two! I hope a rescue steps in for this boy.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Emailed a number of rescues.


----------



## brclm3 (Mar 27, 2009)

*i called and he has already found his forever home!!!*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

brclm3 said:


> *i called and he has already found his forever home!!!*


 
Great news  thanks for updating!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!*

Yeh!! So Happy for him!!!


----------

